# [Illustrator] Aus einem L wird ein Eishockeyschläger?



## Meistaaa (27. Januar 2005)

Moin moin!
Ich versuche schon seit Stunden ein L so aussehen zu lassen wie ein Hockeyschläger aber irgendwie wills nicht so richtig... auch so wie ichs schon hinbekommen hab, mit Photoshop, siehts nicht soo dolle aus find ich, bzw. man erkennt nicht wirklich, dass es einen Schläger darstellen soll 

Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Vorschlag oder Lösungsansatz wie man das machen kann. Bin ein "bisschen" am verzweifeln 

Habs auch schonmal mit dem Mighty Ducks Logo mal ausprobiert, aber so wirklich cool sieht das auch nicht aus. Bin mal gepsannt ob ihr nen Vorschlag habt

Das File ist eine *.ai Datei, also Adobe Illustrator!

Hier könnt ihr euch meinen Versuch ja mal anguckern:
Hier klicken für die ZIP Datei [ca. 450 KB] 

Cya,
Meistaaa


----------



## Meistaaa (12. April 2005)

Keiner ne Idee


----------

